# Bulking Shakes



## thebig_dog (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi, Im currently in the middle of a cycle of Superdol and still having problems hitting my goals with weight gain.  I've been eating 6 to 8 meals a day, consuming as many calories as my stomach can hold.  I've done a solid amount of planning into my nutrition plan, and im seeing good gains with strength, but im just not getting the massy look im going for right now.  

My friend had suggested using a protein shake recipe his friend had that would load me up with calories real quick and easy but he hasnt come through with it for me.  i was wondering if any of you have any suggestions for a shake i can put together high in protein and calories that might help me pack on the pounds quick.

Any input would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks guys!


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 17, 2007)

a) post up your current diet and intake.

b) use Oats, natty PB, Protein Powder, Cultured yougurt, Skim Milk, bananas.


----------



## Delusional (Oct 17, 2007)

if you want the nutrition facts just ask. i got 2 bottles of the stuff right behind me 
pretty good for bulking if you ask me. got a friend who started using it also and so far he is happy with it too, says its made gaining weight easier for him.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 17, 2007)

Over priced.  Just as easy to make your own with out all that other shit they throw in there.


----------



## Delusional (Oct 17, 2007)

i wouldnt go without the stuff myself, and i find it worth the price. i just use it for PWO.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 17, 2007)

Delusional said:


> i wouldnt go without the stuff myself, and i find it worth the price. i just use it for PWO.



For a protein blend, I find syntha-6 much better. I think that's probably the same thing with sugar added.


----------



## jokbc52 (Oct 17, 2007)

2 scoops whey with whole milk, natty peanut butter, 1/4 banana, oats, and one raw egg.... i know the raw egg sounds gross or whatever but it really makes protein shakes taste way better


----------



## bigsahm21 (Oct 18, 2007)

There's no secret shake recipe to put on mass...if you're having trouble putting on weight, just eat more calories.  

Go with nutrient-dense foods.  In your shakes, I wouldn't necessarily change the foods your eating and load it up with more fattening things like whole milk, peanut butter (to me, that's more fats than I want PWO.  PB in other shakes is fine though) or ice cream.  I'd just make a bigger shake, if that's where you're looking to beef up your calories.  Maybe a little more whey, another piece of fruit, a couple more ounces of skim milk, some oats, some honey, some dextrose...not necessarily all of those things, but play around with it to fit into your daily cals and macros.

Look to add calories in other areas as well.  Maybe add whole wheat pasta instead of oats in a meal for some extra good carbs, or add in olive oil to meals, substitute beef instead of chicken, etc.  Go with nutrient dense foods (peanut butter, pastas, honey, beef, nuts, etc.)


----------



## gsxrK3 (Oct 18, 2007)

This is a sticky: Power Protein Shake Recipes It has...power protein shake recipes in it


----------

